# Finally made the decision



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have finally decided to have Piper spayed at 6 months. I went back and forth for a while, but finally made the decision to get her done. I have really looked at both sides having to do with the cancer and other health issues dealing getting them done. Plus my own personal reasons.

It would be a VERY long post to go in to my thought process....  So I wont go there. What I did do was schedule it through my county. They have what they call a "Neuter Communter". I can have every thing done spay, microchip & county license for $40. But this doesn't include pain meds or the "cone of sham". But those two things are easy to get. If we decide to got through our regular vet, then I will cancel this. But I don't think we will. The Neuter Commuter will be about 5-8 minutes from my house, by car of course. So a quick drive. Plus the Dr. that does the spay/neuter has been doing it for 35 years. So I'm sure he is pretty good at it. Here is a link to what they do http://www.marioncountyfl.org/AnimalCenter/neuter_commuter.aspx

She is schedule for Jan. 8th after the holidays. She will be 6 months then.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good for you on making the decision, it is a hard decision to make.
and it is a personal one.
I am sure Piper will be just fine.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

40$ I am so jealous you have no clue.can't get it for under 350 here unless you are low income. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah that is a great price and knowing the vet is so experienced is wonderful. I guess the philosophies are different overseas? I have never even heard of someone here not neutering their pet dogs. It is considered almost mandatory amongst vets.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> 40$ I am so jealous you have no clue.can't get it for under 350 here unless you are low income.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's Mass for you. ;-) Its an expensive state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Yeah that is a great price and knowing the vet is so experienced is wonderful. I guess the philosophies are different overseas? I have never even heard of someone here not neutering their pet dogs. It is considered almost mandatory amongst vets.


My next door neighbors and their son and wife both live in our neighborhood. They both don't have their dogs spay. And a family member waited until her male dog was 3. So yea not everyone over here does it. But these people are responsible. 

Most vets do recommend getting does spay/neuter at 6 months here. But some alternatives do say to wait after first heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow that's an amazing price we paid 600 for Molly but totally worth it and she healed up fine. I know when I lived in Ottawa the humane society would do it for 90 dollars but here they don't. Vets make a lot of money for sure!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Wow that's an amazing price we paid 600 for Molly but totally worth it and she healed up fine. I know when I lived in Ottawa the humane society would do it for 90 dollars but here they don't. Vets make a lot of money for sure!


600??? Eeeeekkkk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am at the same stage with Bailey who is six months in December. I too have been beating myself up about what to do. 

After speaking to my vet I have decided to get the operation done when I am on holiday from school at Christmas. She said as long as Bailey has stopped excited weeing she will do it. She has not had any excited accidents for a while.

I am dreading it but they bounce back quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Did she give a reason for not doing until the excited wee is done? Piper does this, but she only 4 1/2 months old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Did she give a reason for not doing until the excited wee is done? Piper does this, but she only 4 1/2 months old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe a potential side effect of spaying is a bit of incontinence. Lexi had excited wee only after and only when she sees me for pickup at daycare. She only did it once at home. Now I don't egg on her excitement. Realized I was doing it. Wait for both to calm and then sweet loving kisses down at their level.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

That is exactly the reason the vet gave that speying can make incontenence worse. 

She also said getting the operation before first season stops the risk of mammary cancer.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper gets excited around hubby, so he realized what was going on and now lets Piper come up to him. She has gotten better with this at home. But still happens when we are out and about and she meets new people. Or when it's been a while since she has seen us. Like when I put her in the kennel for a few days.

So hoping this will be get better over the next month before her spay in Jan.


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

aahh keep us posted on how it goes


----------

